# We went viral



## girardid (Aug 13, 2015)

Meant to post this here for a while now. An old video of my pup and i went viral. I know the content isnt that impressive by gsd standards but the internet loved it.
heeling
They messed up some of the captions lol


----------



## sebrench (Dec 2, 2014)

You look like a great team! Nice pup!


----------



## girardid (Aug 13, 2015)

@sebrench Thanks he really is a great dog! learning a ton from him.


----------



## Nigel (Jul 10, 2012)

Nice work to you both!


----------



## Jp4th (Aug 22, 2016)

Looks awesome. Tag team!


----------



## islanddog (Jun 27, 2016)

Looks fabulous!


----------



## newlie (Feb 12, 2013)

I think it was very impressive!


----------



## car2ner (Apr 9, 2014)

you got a lot of work done in a really small space. nice


----------



## RZZNSTR (Jan 24, 2015)

Very nice! Well done!


----------



## girardid (Aug 13, 2015)

Thanks guys it means a lot!  @car2ner yea the room is small, we usually train out doors but then there's no one to film us lol


----------



## Daisy&Lucky's Mom (Apr 24, 2011)

He looks great, Congrats on your training going so well. Nice job.


----------



## Casto (Jun 18, 2016)

ha, my wife showed me this video. very cool.


----------



## Alpha01 (Sep 21, 2015)

Very awesome, well done!


----------



## lalabug (Oct 20, 2016)

Awesome!!


----------

